# help



## Maggie (Feb 4, 2003)

My girl Walter, (4-5 years) not outdoor bird, started pecking at the top of her wing (shoulder) it opened up, we put peroxide on it, now it is drying up and she is pecking the crap out of it and taking off more wings, looks bigger now, dont know what to do.

she is very crabby


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is this a pigeon? You may, for now, rig a collar to keep her from pecking at herself but this may be a very tricky problem. A collar is essentially a light cardboard cone that's a little bigger than the neck and keeps the bird from being able to reach itself for "feather-picking" and "self-mutilation" purposes. A vet would initially prescribe something like Valium (Diazepam) or Phenobarbital, I think. A good avian vet for "companion birds" would probably be your best bet, by the way, but we can try to help although we can't get you a prescription for a behavior-modifying drug.

Pidgey


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Wonder if it could be mites bothering the bird. What d'you reckon, Pidgey?

If so, maybe a mite spray (covering up the open wound and head, of course) would help.

John


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I don't know--I suppose itching could be a reason although I wouldn't have expected that from an indoor bird of several years. I've only read a little about self-mutilation because it's not something I've ever had a problem with. What I remember had to do with possibly some missing nutrient that causes brain chemistry changes, some diseases and psychological disorders from stresses and other causes. I've got some pictures but they're not pretty. I'm reviewing it now. 

One thing's for sure--checking and treating for parasites is too easy not to do in the interim.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This from AVIAN MEDICINE: PRINCIPLES AND APPLICATION by Ritchie, Harrison & Harrison, 1994, Wingers Publishing, p. 634:

"Feather picking occurs when a bird damages its feathers or skin (or the feather and skin of a companion). Feather picking is a condition of captivity. With the importance of the feathers for thermal regulation and flight, severe, self-induced feather damage would be life-threatening to a free-ranging bird. Clinically, feather picking is characterized by the loss or damage of feathers on the body and neck with normal feathers on the head. Feather picking induced by a companion is characterized by loss or damage of feathers around the head and neck. Male cockatiels will occasionally over-preen the orange face patch of the hen. 

Feather picking can become an obsessive behavior with a bird progressively damaging all or part of the accessible plumage, leading to abnormalities in normal feather development and molt. Self-mutilation is characterized by over-preening and subsequent damage to the skin or muscle. Mutilation of the skin can cause, or occur secondary to, chronic ulcerative dermatitis. 

Many feather-picking or self-mutilating birds are considered to be pruritic, which is difficult to document. Over-preening and scratching an area with the nails is suggestive. Inflammation or irritation associated with internal pathology, including that caused by infectious agents, has been suggested as a precipitating factor for feather picking. Organopathy, toxins, malnutrition, bacteria, viruses, fungi, parasites (blood or intestinal), boredom, anxiety, lack of sleep, psychosis and undesired contact with strangers or family pets (dogs or cats) have all been implicated in cases of self-mutilation. Feather loss on the neck of lories and Hyacinth Macaws has been attributed to contact with conifers. 

Mutilation is a commonly discussed problem in poultry and has been associated with improper management, crowding and malnutrition. In humans, hepatopathies have been associated with pruritus, and many self-mutilating birds have clinical changes suggestive of liver disease. 

Some birds may be mutilated by other birds (canaries, finches, conures, cockatoos). In colony-breeding flocks, reducing the number of birds in the enclosure, increasing the number of hiding places and nest boxes or removing the offending birds may be necessary for control. Cockatoos may occasionally overpreen a mate, but more commonly a male bird will kill its mate with no previous indication of aggressive behavior."


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There's actually a LOT more that gets into the examination and treatments for such things--too much to post here. I emailed Maggie an invitation back as well as a link to this thread in case she gets lost. If Maggie or anyone else is interested, I can email the pages out of the book that deal with this problem, just let me know.

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Maggie,

Don't know if I would recommend continuing to use the peroxide, it can be irritating, perhaps making her fuss at it more. You may be better off cleansing the area with a little mild soap and water, drying, and using Neosporin or Polysporin I believe you will find these do not irritate your bird as much as the peroxide will. 

Also, one of our birds had a small cut on her foot that she was fussing at more than I like, and not giving it a chance to heal. I massaged a little bit of Baby Orajel on it a few times a day to numb it up and this did the trick (after doing this I did apply a light coating of antibiotic cream as well).


----------



## Maggie (Feb 4, 2003)

*help walter*

thank you all, walter is a pigeon
Im not sure about the mites, never been outside. I thought about the neosporen but I thought that she would peck at the creme, and if that was okay? 
she doesnt care much for the cockatoo, weve had for two years, and he is a big mouth, and screamer, could he be making her nuts? He does me!!!
Mabey she needs more attention

yes please send me your info via e-mail on how to cure what you have already posted. Can she die?
Mabey a bigger cage, but she has been in this one for 3 years

thank you all again, your great as always


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, Maggie,

I'll email it to you as soon as you email me so I can get a return address. Just click on the "Pidgey" at the top left of this post, click on the Email (not the Private Message) selection and shoot me a quick line.

I'd also try what Jazaroo suggested.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maggie, 


Just-a-thought...

'Oil-Glistened' Seeds ( from a fresh Bottle of Olive Oil) might be a worthy experiment to try it for a couple weeks, and see if it ends the shoulder pecking.


...what is her diet?

And, does she get to be an outside 'Sun Bird' now and then? in direct Sunshine?


Just a sort of semi-long shot...but it might be Nutritional factors making for funny skin feelings in odd areas which are annoying her...for which a non-specific regimin might work to clear it up.

Does she like to Bathe?


Best wishes..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I think the possibility of the feather picking being caused by mites is still valid even though Walter is an indoor pet. If that's the case a shot of ivermectin at the avian vet's would clear it up. It certianly worked for my starling's excessive scratching, which striped away lots of contour feathers.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Maggie said:


> thank you all, walter is a pigeon
> Im not sure about the mites, never been outside. I thought about the neosporen but I thought that she would peck at the creme, and if that was okay?
> she doesnt care much for the cockatoo, weve had for two years, and he is a big mouth, and screamer, could he be making her nuts? He does me!!!
> Mabey she needs more attention
> ...



Hi Maggie, 

I missed this mention somehow earlier...

Does this Bird then live in a small Cage indoors? and this has been so for three years?

Just her...and the Cockatoo?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I am wondering about that very distasteful substance that is given to people who bite their nails obsessively. It gets painted on their fingernails to remind them not to bite. There is also a product I once heard of that did the same for dogs who would not leave a wound alone.

Now you mentioned a second bird and that worried me. I hope they are not in the same cage. No bird with an open or bleeding wound should ever be confined with another bird. No lecture here by the way,...since I don't yet know the details.

I have seen birds pecked to death by those in their near and confined vicinity. The blood itself seems to attract them. In my case all of the experience was with chickens but I really don't see much difference in any bird actions. Open wounds or bleeding bring out the worst in avian behaviour. This is just a cautionary tale of course. I like the idea of fashioning a hood to prevent your bird from pecking itself. Meanwhile, try to find out why it is happening. Mites, skin dryness or whatever. 

I hope you can get to the bottom of this quickly. It is not the sort of problem that can go on for long without very negative consequences in my experience.

Cameron


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Maggie

This link is to an article by Dr Colin Walker who is a pigeon specialist. Initially I though the article was specifically about pigeons but even he writes about parrots. I don't think that feather pliucking is common in pigeons without a good cause so I would take Walter to a vet in case he can see what is causing the problem.

http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/Articles/feather_plucking.html



Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Cameron

I don't know about deterrents but the Pigeon Health Company produces a cream:

_Feather Cream
Feather Cream, can be applied directly to external skin areas to help eradicate any skin or feather disorders caused by lice - mites, fungal or bacterial problems. Excellent reports on successfully stopping individual birds from continuous feather plucking.
Available in a 25g pack size._

Their products don't have the ingredients listed which always worries me but when I have used them I have found them to be very effective.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

cyro51 said:


> Hi Maggie
> 
> This link is to an article by Dr Colin Walker who is a pigeon specialist. Initially I though the article was specifically about pigeons but even he writes about parrots. I don't think that feather pliucking is common in pigeons without a good cause so I would take Walter to a vet in case he can see what is causing the problem.
> 
> ...




That is exactly what my vet told me. Feather plucking in pigeons is very unusual. Would be good to check him out for an underlying problem.

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Maggie you could try bathing everyday and also try some mild antibacterial soap (Dove) and wash the area and then apply some hydrocortizone to the area that will at least help with any itching that could be happening and also it will help with inflamation in that area. I have to keep a humidifier going here in the winter because it gets so dry, that way their little skin doesn't get so dried out. Could she have a start of an ingrown feather trying to come thru and maybe she thinks that pecking at it will it thru the skin? Hope I've helped maybe even a little. Good Luck


----------

